# Frankie Andreu fired by Versus



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Curious timing.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

A shadow seems to follow him around.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

It must have been due to the fact that he was a member of the white lunch bag society in his youth.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wasn't he fired a few weeks ago before the whole 60 Minutes thing? Doesn't he run the Kenda/5 Hour Energy team now?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I figured when Bobke was doing interviews at the ATOC.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im sure it has to do with a few things:

1) vs and universal now joined. someone has to go

2) armstrong isnt racing, so they dont have to worry about the "one person" who gets to interview him

3) pre-surgerygate

4) he never really seeme dthat polished.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

pdh777 said:


> A shadow seems to follow him around.


A shadow follows everyone whoever rode on that team and that shadow has a name. He peddles clothes for Nike.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Both he and Neil Brown were fired because they pissed Lance and his fans off. It was total political move.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

weltyed said:


> 4) he never really seeme dthat polished.


He always seemed ill suited to broadcast. It was like watching a hyperactive puppy.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

You guys crack me up with your conspiracies. Should he avoid garage doors while he is at it?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

spookyload said:


> Should he avoid garage doors while he is at it?


Too soon.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> Curious timing.


Thank God...he sucked so bad.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

He may have not beenthe smoothest guy there but he was one of the few that knew what he was talking about regarding cycling tactics. Im sure Bobke knows as well but he spends too much of his time kissing to LA and trying to be cute to be much use info wise and P&P are both pretty bad these days.

For those of you that believe it was not a conspiracy - believe what you want but the fact of the matter is that LA has a tone of pull and some friends in high places its not teh first time he has gotten people fired or put pressure on organizations to cause people he considers enemys harm. BTW this is not a guess I have talked to the parties involved and heard this stuff first hand.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Wonder what other moves will be made with the Comcast/NBC merger bringing Universal Sports and Versus under the same owners. I imagine some more cost cutting will be coming. Hopefully they won't touch Phil and Paul.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> Hopefully they won't touch Phil and Paul.


Maybe they will bring Al Troutwig back, just for us dum Americins


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

ToF said:


> Maybe they will bring Al Troutwig back, just for us dum Americins


as much trash as i talked about the trout, he is far and away better to listen to and watch than the hummer. 

i also wonder what they will do with schlanger and gogo. i actually like schlanger. something about gogo rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

ToF said:


> Maybe they will bring Al Troutwig back, just for us dum Americins


How about Kirsten Gum?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Thank God...he sucked so bad.


I want them to bring back Kirsten Gumm!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I saw Hummer doing rodeo play-by-play on vs. And Gum interviewing a vendor selling junk outside of an auto auction. Meh...at least they're still workin.

Versus seized the 1st available excuse to dismiss Frankie, with outsiders quick to blame Lance.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ToF said:


> He always seemed ill suited to broadcast. It was like watching a hyperactive puppy.


Let's be honest. He sucked as a broadcaster. Period.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.kirstengum.com/gallery/professional/index.html

I vote for her. What was this thread about??


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Remember when her tits all of a sudden got rounder and more stickee outee........nice:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Let's be honest. He sucked as a broadcaster. Period.


This.......


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

32and3cross said:


> . BTW this is not a guess I have talked to the parties involved and heard this stuff first hand.


You have spoken with Frankie, Lance, and Universal and they have confirmed this?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

He gets fired a lot. Yawn.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I approve of the Kirsten Gum - related elements of this thread.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

This is not surprising. Versus needs to appeal to the lowest common denominator in the US cycling fan. So, you get Bob Roll. Enjoy.

Pretty much everyone else streams Eurosport or another channel. The Giro team that Universal sports have put together is quite good. Much better than the senile Phil Liggett and the cycling analyst turned tour guide Paul Sherwen.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

DiegoMontoya said:


> This is not surprising. Versus needs to appeal to the lowest common denominator in the US cycling fan. So, you get Bob Roll. Enjoy.
> 
> Pretty much everyone else streams Eurosport or another channel. The Giro team that Universal sports have put together is quite good. Much better than the senile Phil Liggett and the cycling analyst turned tour guide Paul Sherwen.


It seems they have two teams on the online broadcast, the B team carries it to about 50k and I guess thats when it switches over to the TV or A team. I like both teams better than Phil and Paul now. I think however if I could have anyone cover cycling I would take the B team that Universal uses online for the part of the race. Those guys are great.


----------



## Paradox_Q (Aug 1, 2009)

cyclesport45 said:


> http://www.kirstengum.com/gallery/professional/index.html
> 
> I vote for her. What was this thread about??


As do I. Bring Kirsten back!


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

gh1 said:


> It seems they have two teams on the online broadcast, the B team carries it to about 50k and I guess thats when it switches over to the TV or A team. I like both teams better than Phil and Paul now. I think however if I could have anyone cover cycling I would take the B team that Universal uses online for the part of the race. Those guys are great.


Actually Schlager and Gogulski are the "A" team in the Giro. Universal broadcasts the Eurosport feed for awhile, then the A-guys take over for the last couple of hours or so.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol...Schlanger and Gogo wear polos two sizes to big.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

A great Gum job.


----------

